

The unexpected impact of Facebook’s “seamless sharing” on newspaper sites - jkaljundi
http://blogs.ft.com/fttechhub/2011/11/unexpected-impact-facebook-newspaper-sites/

======
GiraffeNecktie
One consequence for me is that when I see a Guardian or Independent news story
in a friend's feed, I no longer click on it, because I know that I can't see
it unless I agree to give the paper access to my Facebook account (wtf?) and
agree to the "terms of service". At least in the Guardian's case, the catch 22
is that you can't look at the terms of service until you sign up with them. If
the story looks interesting enough I'll just google it.

